# ,  / > UW3DI >     UW3DI-1

## UW3DI-1

.

    :

  UW3DI-1     .    2-3   .   ,   .        ?    .   

73!!!

----------


## Alex_1

,      ,              .

----------


## ut7hs

.     !
73!

----------


## ua6adk

> .
> 
>     :
> 
>   UW3DI-1     .    2-3   .   ,   .        ?   .   
> 
> 73!!!


               .      ,   220,   9-12.   ,   .         ,             .

----------

